# Safety Scanner



## safety_engineer (18 Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute!

Wir haben bisher schon einige Hersteller durch. (Omron-OS32C, Leuze-RSL420). Leider hatten wir mit Omron ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und sind dann auf Leuze umgestiegen. Auch bei Leuze haben wir in letzter Zeit sehr viele Kundenbeschwerden im Haus. (bzgl. Staub, Blendung der Scanner gegenseitig, diverse Softwarebugs, usw.). Aktuell sehen wir uns den Sick Scanner genauer an und der sieht vielversprechend aus. Mehrere Schutzfelder, erhöhte Reichweite (bis 9m), sehr stabil bei Staub, sehr stabil bei Reflexionen bzw. Sonnenlicht, codiert d.h. keine Blendungen der Scanner gegenseitig, usw.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Firma SICK? Mit OS32C?

Sg


----------



## daniel80 (18 Juli 2019)

Moin, Pilz bietet Radar-unterstützte Systeme an. Die sind besonders bei schwierigen Umgebungsbedingungen besser geeignet. Pilz bietet solche Systeme an.


----------



## Safety_Mensch (25 Juli 2019)

Moin, von dem Radar-System hab ich auch schon häufig gehört und es auch auf der Messe gesehen. Aber noch keine Erfahrungsberichte davon aus erster Hand gehört. Außerdem verunsichert mich ihr Zertifikat etwas, habe von den Prüfern noch nie gehört. Ich kann Dir den Hokuyo Scanner empfehlen. Gibt es bei SSP Safety System Products.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (26 Juli 2019)

Hallo, 

wir verbauen Sicherheits-Laserscanner der Firma Sick aus der Produktfamilie S300 und sind damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juli 2019)

Wir setzen auch SICK S300 in verschiedenen Versionen ein. Allerdings haben wir einige Probleme mit Reflexionen und gegenseitiger Beeinflussung. Durch erhöhen der "Mehrfachauswertung" konnten diese Fehler minimiert werden.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juli 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wir setzen auch SICK S300 in verschiedenen Versionen ein. Allerdings haben wir einige Probleme mit Reflexionen und gegenseitiger Beeinflussung. Durch erhöhen der "Mehrfachauswertung" konnten diese Fehler minimiert werden.



Ändert sich durch die Mehrfachauswertung die Schaltzeit?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juli 2019)

Ja tut sie. Wird aber in der Parametriersoftware angezeigt.


----------



## safety_engineer (29 Juli 2019)

scheinbar sind beim microscan die Signal kodiert, womit eine gegenseitige Beeinflussung nicht mehr möglich ist. Zu den Reflexionen kann ich nichts sagen, jedoch wird das Gerät erfolgreich bei selbstfahrenden transportsystemen im freien eingesetzt...


----------



## sepp123 (31 Juli 2019)

Hallo

hat den Scanner von Pilz mit der Radartechnik wer von euch im Einsat?
Habe mir jetzt die Datenblätter und Anleitungen besorgt und mal genauer angesehen, klingt ja sehr vielversprechend.
Leider ist keine Anbindung an andere Steuerungen möglich (Aussage Pilz). Kennt einer von euch Systeme wo das Möglich ist?

BTW: ich habe da leider wenig Erfahrung, gibt es kamerabasierte Systeme die ein CAN Signal senden? Prinzipiell wäre es ja möglich...

LG


----------



## Safety_Mensch (23 August 2019)

Hey Sepp, schau mal hier rein: https://www.s-connectonline.de

Das Radar-System kommt eigentlich von Inxpect. Vllt kann dich deren Vertrieb in DE besser beraten was die Steuerung betrifft


----------

